# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Tank you very much

## waxwing

Well I promised Dogboy a tank. вот это:   
Dunno anything about tanks myself. Can't see half of it for all the snow. Oh well, a tank's a tank! And tanks for the memories! etc.. 
м вот самолёт. Inside there's a Hall of Mirrors for absolutely no decipherable reason  ::   
These were taken in park pobyedi in stavropol. I have loads of other photos but I can't be arsed to sort it all out. You know how it goes.

----------


## Линдзи

I took that inside the kremlin in Nizhniy Novgorod.  It's such a hippie-ooh look-the-children-are-playing-on-a-former-instrument-of-war kind of picture, but I still like it.

----------


## solo

Greetings!
When you were in Nizhni Novgorod?

----------


## Линдзи

Hmm...October, I believe?

----------


## solo

October!!!!???? The grass so green. May be it's September?
What are you doing in NiNo?

----------


## drew881

ive got about 250 megs of photos on my computer from russia, but no clue how to upload them.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

http://www.photobucket.com

----------


## Линдзи

> October!!!!???? The grass so green. May be it's September?
> What are you doing in NiNo?

 Nope, I checked my journal, and it was definitely October.   I remember thinking that it was unseasonably warm in Nizhniy - when I got to Moscow a week later, snow was falling.  I was in NiNo (that is an adorable nickname   ::  ) just to sitesee.  I studied in St. Petersburg last year, but I was a very poor student and spent most of my time travelling around the Russian Federation by train   ::   
Other photos from Nizhniy: 
Chkalov

----------


## drew881

here are some rockets from the artillery museum in petersburg -sorry about the quality, it was a crappy winter day in december.

----------


## Линдзи

Huzzah Petersburg!  Oh, I miss it...  ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Huzzah Petersburg!  Oh, I miss it...

 I hear ya...   ::

----------


## Линдзи

Together we shall weep. 
 Hedgehog ->  ::   ::   <- Me

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Together we shall weep. 
>  Hedgehog ->    <- Me

 Hands Линдзи a handkerchief...

----------


## Tu-160

> here are some rockets from the artillery museum in petersburg

 Why didn't you call them “missiles”?

----------


## drew881

i dont know.....same thing i guess, although rocket would be a better word for a space exploration or satelite i suppose.

----------


## Zeus

> here are some rockets from the artillery museum in petersburg

 Oh what a sky!  ::  On which planet did you take these shots?  ::

----------


## Lampada



----------


## it-ogo

> 

 Lenta.ru:

----------

